

Know the neighborhoods in your city? Contribute to an open list - chefsurfing
https://github.com/tute/world_neighborhoods

======
chefsurfing
We were very surprised that this data was not already available some where ( I
mean, it's just a list right? ) So we decided to post this to github and see
if people would respond. Please let us know if you run into any trouble!

